# Would you believe it?



## Michael. (Jan 1, 2014)

.

I am unable to authenticate this latest arrival but it makes you wondeer?



.​
.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2014)

Fast food junkies eat an average of 12 pubic hairs a year? Let's see...hummm.....12 times 76 = 912 ? My God, I wonder if I was a porn star in my "other" life? :magnify:

But on the other hand, I love jelly beans so with all that shellac I must have a huge hair ball in my stomach.

Good Lord people, is there anything left safe to eat?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

[h=2]Would you believe it?[/h]
Maybe ... but I am Dbeyat45, the King of the Skeptics.  *D*on't *B*elieve *E*verything *Y*ou *A*re *T*old.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 1, 2014)

I believe it and don't eat anything on that list anyway. Oh wait, I do eat peanut butter. 

Hey Cary Grant just winked at me, maybe I did drink too much last night.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've heard that peanut butter is certified free of pubic hair.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2014)

I asked the store mgr. If his peanut butter has pubic hair in it. He told me no, but he could order it special if I wanted it.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I asked the store mgr. If his peanut butter has pubic hair in it. He told me no, but he could order it special if I wanted it.



You get it free if you send a restaurant meal back.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_I found a long hair in my Sanitarium cereal a couple of years ago and rang the company, the lady admitted to me that sometimes the hair falls out from under the caps they wear, i had to send it back to them and got a reply a couple of weeks later, they tried to tell me it was  glue that they use on the boxes, they must think i am damn stupid, never bought anymore of their products_


----------



## Judi.D (Jan 1, 2014)

I know for a fact that the coke one is true. Shellac has been used on a lot of candy to make a shiny outer coat for years. The process cheese one is also true. Beef additives are added to a lot of fast food chicken to enhance the flavor. If you don't believe that propylene gycol isn't in a lot of fast foods check out the ingredient list for the Chick-Filet sauce next time you go there. So I suspect the others maybe true too. Here is another one for you: A lot of red food coloring comes from a ground up red beetle and has for decades. Check it out it is true


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 1, 2014)

I avoid fast food places like the plague except in rare instances. I avoid pre-packaged foods from the grocery as much as possible too. Problem is it's becoming harder and harder to avoid all the junk companies pass off as food.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_My daughter used to feed her dog Eukanubra dry food until he got very sick with all his joints inflamed , she didn't want him on all the medicine so she found a pet naturopath and she put him on a diet that had beetroot banana yoghurt lots of fresh vegs , and in 2 mths he was well again, she has a degree in science and analysed the Eukanubra dry food and found one of the ingredients was rubber preservative  WTF_


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2014)

Years ago, when I worked in a grocery store, you would have been amazed at some of the returned items we got back.
Band aid in a can of green beans, piece of rubber hose in a pkg. hot dog rolls, hair and parts of bugs were quite common in canned goods. A couple things I won't mention here as i don't want to make anyone sick.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I found a long hair in my Sanitarium cereal a couple of years ago and rang the company, the lady admitted to me that sometimes the hair falls out from under the caps they wear, i had to send it back to them and got a reply a couple of weeks later, they tried to tell me it was  glue that they use on the boxes, they must think i am damn stupid, never bought anymore of their products_



My guess is you mis-spelled the address (sanatorium) and got the best answer they could provide.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I asked the store mgr. If his peanut butter has pubic hair in it. He told me no, but he could order it special if I wanted it.



I've tried, but I can't get it here either, Pappy, and I know it's an appealing item to everyone.  Any chance of shipping a batch to me?  I'll pay postage.:rofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_It may be nice with pubic hair but one can only imagine if the hairs get caught in your teeth_


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2014)

Having worked for the former General Food Corp. in both their research labs and pilot and production facilities I've seen enough to turn me off of most processed food.

Yet I still live mainly on a convenience-store diet - go figure.


----------



## Katybug (Jan 1, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I avoid fast food places like the plague except in rare instances. I avoid pre-packaged foods from the grocery as much as possible too. Problem is it's becoming harder and harder to avoid all the junk companies pass off as food.



We must be the odd ones, RK.  I don't eat fast food because I don't enjoy it.  My taste buds are picky and if I'm going to eat out it's not going to be anything with a drive-through, exception being Chick-Fil-A.  Love their food a couple times a month.


----------

